# Bilateral Renal Agenesis - No Kidneys.



## paulmcmn

Hi - I posted this in gestation complications but I feel now this forum might be able to shed more light on our circumstances. 

First - this forum is called momtastic - and I'm a dadtastic - hope I'm still welcome! 

Sadly, My wife and I 10 days ago lost of our first baby at 19 weeks 5 days as a result oligohydramnios caused by No Kidneys/Bladder. 

It's been a tough time to say the very least, and our baby girl is undergoing a post mortom currently, following which we will see a geneticist. 
What we have been told is that this process could take in excess of a year to get 'full results' which may ultimately be inconclusive.

I'm reaching out here to find people with similar stories, for us to perhaps talk with over email or here to get advice as to how we can best navigate our way through the process to come!!

Thanks
Paul

p.s I have searched and found someone who went through a very similar process but I cannot private message here?


----------



## davidjoemum

of course you are still welcome!i am so sorry you your loss.


----------



## avapopsmum

Hi can I firstly just say how so sorry I am to you and your wife on the loss of your baby girl. I lost my baby boy at just over 21 weeks 5 weeks also due to bilateral renal agenesis, which was picked up at our 20 week scan. My partner and I decided not to opt for a post mortem in the end as we already have a healthy child together we were told that were probably just unlucky. The hospital did do tests on the placenta which we were told would be enough to determine if there was a genetic factor but I'm still waiting to hear the results of those. It's all a bit of a blur but I remember the consultant telling me it would take around 8 weeks. We were told a similar time-frame for the pm results if we had decided to go ahead with that. I'm in the UK and not sure if you are ( sorry, I'm on my mobile) so I don't know if this will be different for you where you live. There is an excellent group on the babycentre website called TMFR (termination for medical reasons) and the folks there who have opted for post mortems on their little ones may be able to give you some better advice. I've just realised I'm not sure if you did tfmr or whether your angel passed before your disgnosis so I apologise if that's not the case. I really am sorry for what you and your wife have had to go through. 5 weeks on I still miss my son desperately and would not wish this pain on anyone. I hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## elala1

please send me your email


----------



## elala1

please send me your email


----------



## Andypanda6570

Just wanted to say I am so deeply sorry for your loss..:cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry you lost your little girl :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sunflower82

This is so sad sorry about your loss


----------



## gnomette

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## justhoping

im so sorry for you loss :(


----------

